# HMT Loch Oskaig



## billtaff (Dec 18, 2007)

My grandfather, Joshua Radford Richards, served on HMT Loch Oskaig between 1940 and 1944.

I would be grateful to recieve any information about the ship or her crew. I am aware of some of her movements/actions, but would like some more pieces of the jigsaw.

I attach a photograph of my grandfather. He is the older man on the right. It was his second war, having served in the RN during WW1.

Thanks in anticipation.

Paul Richards


----------



## Steve Farrow (Sep 9, 2006)

She was built in 1937 at Southbank-on-Tees by Smith's Dock for the Caledonian Fishing Company, Hull. Requisitioned in 1939 by the Admiralty and converted to an anti-submarine vessel. Served out of Gib in 1943.
I have a fine photograph of LOCH OSKAIG leaving Hull. If you would like a copy please send me a P/M and I will email it to you.
Steve


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

534 tons. Returned to 'Civvy Street' November 1945.

Peter4447(Thumb)


----------

